# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  موقع لتحميل المخطوطات مجانا

## فريد المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 تعلن مؤسسة كاشف الغطاء العامة قسم الذخائر للمخطوطات إلى طلبة العلم في جميع أنحاء العالم من خلال الشبكة العالمية (الانترنت) لتلبية ما يحتاجه الباحث من مخطوطات في بحثه وتحقيقه وذلك من خلال تصفح صورة المخطوطة المطلوبة كاملة مجاناً. وتسعى المؤسسة لعرض جميع مصورات المخطوطات المتوفرة لديها على الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (الانترنت) عندما تتوفر الإمكانيات لذلك.
     ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ثواب هذا العمل لكل من شارك وساهم في سجل حسناته إنه نعم السميع المجيب.
###
تنبيه من المشرف: هذه المؤسسة من مؤسسات الروافض.

----------


## محمد المهدي

بارك الله فيك مشكوور

----------


## د.مروان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تعلن مؤسسة كاشف الغطاء العامة قسم الذخائر للمخطوطات إلى طلبة العلم في جميع أنحاء العالم من خلال الشبكة العالمية (الانترنت) لتلبية ما يحتاجه الباحث من مخطوطات في بحثه وتحقيقه وذلك من خلال تصفح صورة المخطوطة المطلوبة كاملة مجاناً. وتسعى المؤسسة لعرض جميع مصورات المخطوطات المتوفرة لديها على الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات (الانترنت) عندما تتوفر الإمكانيات لذلك.
> ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ثواب هذا العمل لكل من شارك وساهم في سجل حسناته إنه نعم السميع المجيب.


أنت واهم ان كنت تظن أن الروافض سيمكنوك من الحصول على مخطوطة من مخطوطات اهل السنة الموجودة لديهم ، أو التي نهبت من العراق ،  اللهم الا مخطوطات الروافض المليئة بالبهتان والإفك و الزور كحال مؤلفيها...
و قد جربنا التعامل مع المؤسسة منذ افتتاحها و نشر دعوتها تلك عى الشبكة و لم نظفر بشيء الا تضييع الأوقات في مراسلات جوفاء و تسويفات عمياء ...

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> أنت واهم ان كنت تظن أن الروافض سيمكنوك من الحصول على مخطوطة من مخطوطات اهل السنة الموجودة لديهم ، أو التي نهبت من العراق ،  اللهم الا مخطوطات الروافض المليئة بالبهتان والإفك و الزور كحال مؤلفيها...
> و قد جربنا التعامل مع المؤسسة منذ افتتاحها و نشر دعوتها تلك عى الشبكة و لم نظفر بشيء الا تضييع الأوقات في مراسلات جوفاء و تسويفات عمياء ...


معظم مخطوطات مؤسسة كاشف الغطاء لدي اقصد مخطوطات اهل السنة

----------


## الطناحى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  إذا كانت لديك أخى الكريم عبد الرحمن فانفع بها إخوانك وأنا أول السائلين عن مخطوطات لغوية فيها وجزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## عمر رحال

جزى الله المشرف خير الجزاء .

----------


## فريد المغربي

أرجو من الأخ عبد الرحمن رجاء حارا أن يفيدنا بمخطوطات هذه المؤسسة فيما يتعلق بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وأجرك عند الله يوم القيامة .

----------


## أبو ذر الفاضلي

بارك الله في الدكتور مروان فقد سبقني في ذكر الحقيقة .
وأويد ما طرحه بعض الإخوة من وضع مخطوطات أهل السنة هنا .

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> بارك الله في الدكتور مروان فقد سبقني في ذكر الحقيقة .
> وأويد ما طرحه بعض الإخوة من وضع مخطوطات أهل السنة هنا .


1- مجموعة رسائل جابر بن حيان (كاشف الغطاء)
انظر الى الصفحة الاولى والاخيرة من المرفقات :

----------


## عبدالرحمن

2-زواج ابي العاص بن الربيع من زينب بنت رسول الله العراق كاشف الغطاء
الاولى والاخيرة من المرفقات :

----------


## عبدالرحمن

3-تاريخ ابي بشر هارون بن حاتم البزاز الكوفي العراق كاشف الغطاء
4-مولد النبي العراق كاشف الغطاء
محمد بن عمر الواقدي
5--  إتحاف السعداء بمناقب سيد الشهداء العراق كاشف الغطاء
عبد الله بن إبراهيم الميرغني الحنفي            
6--  الرسالة المجدولة في الاستسناءات  العراق كاشف الغطاء
  سراج الدين القزويني         
7-- تاريخ الثقلاء   العراق كاشف الغطاء( نسخة الظاهرية ) 
للمرزباني                          
8-المروءة    العراق كاشف الغطاء( نسخة الظاهرية )
لابن المرزبان          
9-رضاعة النبي العراق كاشف الغطاء
للواقدي 
10-رسالة في نسب عبد العظيم العراق كاشف الغطاء
اسماعيل بن عباد الشهير بالصاحب
11-الدرة اليتيمة في فضل السيدة العظيمة  العراق كاشف الغطاء
عبد الله بن إبراهيم الميرغني             
12- الفتح والبشرى في مناقب السيدة الزهراء العراق كاشف الغطاء 
  محمد بن الحسين الجفري الحنفي          
13- قرة كل عين في مناقب سيدنا الحسين  العراق كاشف الغطاء    
  محمد بن حسين الجفري الحنفي     
14- المواهب والمنن في مناقب الإمام الحسن   العراق كاشف الغطاء 
محمد بن حسين الجفري الحنفي          
15-رسالة في استحضار الارواح ( العراق كاشف الغطاء)
يعقوب بن اسحاق الكندي
16-- الواحد لا يصدر منه الا واحد ( العراق كاشف الغطاء)
سليمان بن احمد بن حسين ال عبد الجبار
17-شرح اصطلاحات الصوفية العراق كاشف الغطاء
محمد بن علي ابن عربي
18-الشجرة والثمرة العراق كاشف الغطاء
لابن عربي 
19- الاستبصار ( الجزء الاول )
المؤلف : ابو جعفر محمد بن الحسن الطوسي 
20- التذهيب شرح التهذيب العراق كاشف الغطاء
 لمحمد بن شرف 84 ورقة 
21-- بشرى الكئيب بلقاء الحبيب العراق كاشف الغطاء للسيوطي
22- مخطوط الاثار الجلية في الحوادث الارضية كاشف الغطاء العراق
 لياسين العمري في التاريخ
23- ما يكتب بالضاد والظاء كاشف الغطاء العراق 
 بن فهد الهاشمي المكي
24- الاتحاف في نسب الاشراف كاشف الغطاء العراق
 لعمر اغا الحنفي انساب
25- -  فضل العرب وجبالها كاشف الغطاء العراق
 الحسن بن عبد الله لغدة الاصفهاني
26- سجع المطوق كاشف الغطاء العراق
  لابن نباته 115 ورقة
27- جواب بن تيمية عن مشهد الحسين بخطه كاشف الغطاء العراق
   لابن تيمية
28- كنز العلوم والدر المنظوم كاشف الغطاء العراق
 لابن تومرت
29- - نسب النبي 
المؤلف : البغدادي 
عدد الاوراق 94 ورقة 
30- العرائس لابن حبيب الله 
31- الحسبة لابن رفعة
32- فضل القوس العربية
33- سجع المطوق

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وهذا مالدي من  كاشف الغطاء العراق وغيره انظر الى الفهرس في المرفقات :

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع 
الفهرس الثاني

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع 
الفهرس الثالث

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع ....
الفهرس الرابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع 
الفهرس الخامس

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع 
الفهرس السادس

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع....
الفهرس السابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع....
الفهرس الثامن

----------


## عبدالرحمن

يتبع....

الفهرس التاسع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

واخيرا وليس اخيرا الفهرس العاشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

لدي مخطوطات كثيرة لم افهرسها بعد غير ماذكرتتجاوز الاربع الاف مخطوطة.... والله الموفق
ارجو الدعاء لي ولوالدتي واخواني واولادي بظهر الغيب

----------


## د0باسم عبود الياسري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيراً الاخ عبد الرحمن ابو عبد الله
نرجو من جميع من يتعامل مع هذا التراث العظيم أن يكون تعامله مهنيا ، فما ذكرته صحيح، وانا تعاملت مع هذا موقع كاشف الغطاء جزاهم الله خير جزاء، واعمل على تحقيق رضاعة النبي علية الصلاة والسلام من هذا الموقع، لم يسألوا حين اجابوني لا عن بلدي ولا حتى ديني ، والمحقق يأخذ ما يراه مفيداً له وللقراء، ويترك ما يشاء، وجزى الله الباحثين بصدق
وانا لي كتاب في تحقيق النصوص محبتي للجميع

----------


## الغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاكم الله خيرا ... وبارك فيكم ...وغفر لكم ولوالديكم .
جهد مبارك مشكور . كيف التحميل من الموقع ؟ .
لكم مني كل الود والتقدير .

----------


## ابو دانة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وبعد : أشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك .... وأتمنى من أخي العزيز عبدالرحمن أذا كان لديه مخطوطة الآثار الجلية في الحوادث الأرضية لياسين العمري ... التكرم بأتنزيلها في الموقع .... ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين ...... حاجتي للمخطوطة بسبب بحث اعمل علية بهذا الوقت ... والسلام عليكم

----------


## سامي العلي

نشكر الاخوان على هذه المعلومات الاثرائية

السؤال هنا كيف نحصل على هذه المخطوطات لمن اراد ولكن الدعاء

----------

